# Hslda



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

After 3 years homeschooling in a state that very seldom has any "legal" issues for homeschooling I was so happy that I joined HSLDA today. We got a "court order" from our local districts youth court judge. He sent a court order to our school attendance offficer to have our names/addresses of all homeschool families in his 5 county district released. If we didn't want this info. released then we must get a court order to stop it by THIS THURSDAY. Now getting a lawyer and court order this quick would have been expensive. I called HSLDA as did LOTS of others in our area and they are handling everything for us. I can say now that my yearly dues to HSLDA were more than covered with just this one incident.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

In my state that would [practically] be a matter of public record; certainly it would be accessible to a court of law. Not sure why a lawyer is needed if you're complying with the regulations.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

jamala said:


> After 3 years homeschooling in a state that very seldom has any "legal" issues for homeschooling I was so happy that I joined HSLDA today. We got a "court order" from our local districts youth court judge. He sent a court order to our school attendance offficer to have our names/addresses of all homeschool families in his 5 county district released. If we didn't want this info. released then we must get a court order to stop it by THIS THURSDAY. Now getting a lawyer and court order this quick would have been expensive. I called HSLDA as did LOTS of others in our area and they are handling everything for us. I can say now that my yearly dues to HSLDA were more than covered with just this one incident.


Totally worth every penny.
I have paid for years, and never had an incident, Praise the Lord, but I know they are there if I need them!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We are doing everything legally and we do everything we are required to do and more. I am only required to register that I am homeschooling and name the curr. I am using. I go futher by providing the attendance officer a scope and sequence and educational plan for each of my children. I even have ITBS test scores available if they want them. 

The reason we don't want this info. released is that it is legally none of his business. He wanted this info. because in his words, "I want to start investigations into what homeschool families are teaching" and "If they are using real curriculum." This is not up to a youth court judge in our state and we have learned from other states if you give in to one request then more will follow. We enjoy homeschool freedom in our state without alot of intervention by the state and we would like to keep it that way. 

I am so glad I paid for HSLDA because they are there to help out and look out for homeschoolers.

Happy homeschooling


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We've also belonged to HSLDA for years and years with no incidents (knock on wood!) and reside in a homeschooling-friendly district. We belong because we could never afford the legal expenses if something does come up (all it takes is one nosey neighbor's call to social services because they don't like homeschoolers). Plus we would never find an attorney around here as top-notch like HSLDA gives you! It's worth every penny for the peace of mind (only 3 more years to go and our lifetime of homeschooling is over!).


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

offthegrid said:


> In my state that would [practically] be a matter of public record; certainly it would be accessible to a court of law. Not sure why a lawyer is needed if you're complying with the regulations.


It shouldn't be a matter of public record at all. Public record means anyone can walk in and be given certain information (such as land sales, real estate taxes, etc., where those things are on file with the Clerk of Courts). That would never apply to a minor child.

I believe that, Under the Privacy Rights of Minors Act, a court order would be necessary to obtain the information the OP is taking about. No third party can release any information (such as home addresses, telephone numbers, etc.) of a minor child, without parental permission. A school system is never permitted to give out that information to anyone, except to under court order. 

MHO is that the school system is walking a pretty thin line. Technically, I suppose it could be argued that a truancy officer works for the school so they are entitled to release of that information; however, the release of all homeschoolers private information (when they are not even enrolled in the school system) would be considered unreleasable without a court order. 

Additionally, if you've registered with your school system as a homeschooler and, your state has no mandatory number of days a year a homeschooler has to attend school, then truancy is a non-issue and a truancy officer has no jurisdiction over you anyway.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Karen, you are so right, I never dreamed this would happen in our area. All it took was one nosey judge and it was stressful. This judge that caused all the problems even told one of the attorneys "I knew It would cause problems and that hslda would stop me from getting this info. I just wanted to try" I was thankful all it took was a call to HSLDA to get the help we needed, we could have never afforded an attorney to fight this.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Karen said:


> It shouldn't be a matter of public record at all. Public record means anyone can walk in and be given certain information (such as land sales, real estate taxes, etc., where those things are on file with the Clerk of Courts). That would never apply to a minor child.


That's why I said *practically*. Of course it's not something any random person could request of the school district, but let's be honest, it's hardly private information. The transportation department knows we homeschool, the superintendent's office knows, anyone who drives down our street and sees our kids outside on a Tuesday afternoon, folks at the grocery store, our piano teacher, our foreign language teacher, pretty much everyone we know, etc.

My point is that I have no problem with people knowing I homeschool. I am currently in compliance with my school district. If they release a list of their homeschooling students, I really don't care. I don't think they *should*, and their own attorney should counsel them against doing this as I agree that they are walking a fine line, but I have no fear of being identified as a homeschooling parent.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

jamala said:


> Karen, you are so right, I never dreamed this would happen in our area. All it took was one nosey judge and it was stressful. This judge that caused all the problems even told one of the attorneys "I knew It would cause problems and that hslda would stop me from getting this info. I just wanted to try" I was thankful all it took was a call to HSLDA to get the help we needed, we could have never afforded an attorney to fight this.


I feel for you because even if nothing ever comes from it, it is stressful and so unnecessary. Then there is always that fear of when one agency sticks their noses in, there's always others to follow. Saying a prayer today for HSLDA being there for you!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

offthegrid said:


> That's why I said *practically*. Of course it's not something any random person could request of the school district, but let's be honest, it's hardly private information. The transportation department knows we homeschool, the superintendent's office knows, anyone who drives down our street and sees our kids outside on a Tuesday afternoon, folks at the grocery store, our piano teacher, our foreign language teacher, pretty much everyone we know, etc.
> 
> My point is that I have no problem with people knowing I homeschool. I am currently in compliance with my school district. If they release a list of their homeschooling students, I really don't care. I don't think they *should*, and their own attorney should counsel them against doing this as I agree that they are walking a fine line, but I have no fear of being identified as a homeschooling parent.


I understand what you're saying and tend to agree, but the concern has to be that no one wants that information for no reason. There's a motive and plan behind someone wanting that information and that can never be good and means trouble!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We've been members for over 15yrs- 1994 to be exact. I love HSLDA. My youngest is 20 now, but we are still members. They are so helpful in every area to do with homeschooling, and I called them over little things and even bigger things many times. It's worth every penny.

You know, a lot of homeschoolers speak against HSLDA. But I really do have to say, ask people who are actually members about them. I have never heard any members who spoke badly about them only those who weren't really members. Honestly, HSLDA has always served us well from the beginning of our membership. I love them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jamala said:


> I go futher by providing the attendance officer a scope and sequence and educational plan for each of my children. I even have ITBS test scores available if they want them.


I wouldn't give them anything the law doesn't explicitly entitle them to have.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Karen said:


> I understand what you're saying and tend to agree, but the concern has to be that no one wants that information for no reason. There's a motive and plan behind someone wanting that information and that can never be good and means trouble!


Well, maybe yes and maybe no. I think one of the reasons people question homeschooling is because homeschoolers often respond defensively. Giving the district only the bare minimum "because the law doesn't require us" to give more could be something that gets held against us in the long run. 

Homeschooling is a right, but (at least in my state), it comes with expectations, which I more than meet. I'd be happy to show anyone from the district or CPS what we're doing, any day of the week.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been hearing about a variety of incidents across the country where the local or state governments are "testing the waters" with homeschoolers. It makes me wonder if these are attempts to gauge how much resistance they will encounter if they should try to restrict homeschooling or even outlaw it.

This doesn't sound right to me, for all the reasons you have already been given, especially the public record thing. I think I would be wondering about the real reasons behind this.

Carol


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Well the supreme court issued a "stay" today in our favor. The judge has till April 18th to respond to the supreme court and tell them why he wants this information.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

offthegrid said:


> Well, maybe yes and maybe no. I think one of the reasons people question homeschooling is because homeschoolers often respond defensively. Giving the district only the bare minimum "because the law doesn't require us" to give more could be something that gets held against us in the long run.
> 
> Homeschooling is a right, but (at least in my state), it comes with expectations, which I more than meet. I'd be happy to show anyone from the district or CPS what we're doing, any day of the week.


We should respond defensively if asked other than what is required by law. If homeschoolers are homeschooling within the law, why would someone else even _want_ any information other than what is required by law?

Perhaps also it is because you're a younger mother? Homeschooling today is so much different than it was 20-30 years ago. Back then, we had to fight for every single grain of our rights and fear of social services stepping in. The laws were not as definative as they are today. Take advantage of your rights today! Don't let the system go back to what it use to be; please.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Karen said:


> We should respond defensively if asked other than what is required by law. If homeschoolers are homeschooling within the law, why would someone else even _want_ any information other than what is required by law?
> 
> Perhaps also it is because you're a younger mother? Homeschooling today is so much different than it was 20-30 years ago. Back then, we had to fight for every single grain of our rights and fear of social services stepping in. The laws were not as definative as they are today. Take advantage of your rights today! Don't let the system go back to what it use to be; please.


I don't really have any fears of the laws changing. Homeschooling is a growing trend and truly no longer in the shadows. We attended a homeschooling science fair today that had over 45 exhibits by homeschooling students. It was awesome!

I'm certainly not defensive with my own district -- that's what I mean by giving "only what is required by law". I've seen people adamantly against the district's request to provide phone numbers, since it's not explicitly stated in the law. And whether they should need to give the list of books AND the subjects covered, because it's unclear what the law required -- can we provide the list of books OR the subjects covered? 

Personally, I'm sure my district just wants to know that the kids are being educated -- and they should want to know these things!! I am quite positive they only want to cover their butts and ensure that the regulations are being upheld, and would be happy to never have to call me. But I give them my phone number, just in case they need to. 

Should one judge be able to get a list of homeschooling students? No, probably not. In my state, this would be handled by the district; since they supervise us fairly closely -- so perhaps judges have my kids names on a list somewhere. I'm not worried. I worry more about some random, wacko homeschooling family will colors people's judgement of the rest of us.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

If they just want to be sure the kids are being educated they need to change the laws in their states. In Florida we were required to have once a year testing done by a licensed teacher or a child development specialist.


----------

